# Rotorsize



## SwedMaxima94 (Aug 22, 2004)

Whats the size of Maxima 2004+ front rotors?
Diameter and thickness..

and to does who know, the offset is it the same as 3 gen maxima rotors?

regards,


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

IIRC, 12.6" x 1.1".

www.mattblehm.com should give you some ideas.


----------

